# Wibble



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

the official thread for stupid talk to steer the randomness away from serious subjects

let the jibberish comence!


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

goddamn it this forum is slow today i guess people have things to do on saturdays shocking!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh people bugger off at the weekends, forums a been a bit busier these past few weeks, probably coz your here rampage


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Edmund: Right, Baldrick, this is an old trick I picked up in the Sudan. We

tell HQ that I've gone insane, and I'll be invalided back to Blighty

before you can say "Wibble" -- a poor gormless idiot.

Baldrick: But I'm a poor gormless idiot, sir, and I've never been invalided

back to Blighty.

Edmund: Yes, Baldrick, but you've never said "Wibble." Now, ask me some simple

questions.

Baldrick: Right. What is your name?

Edmund: Wibble...

Baldrick: What is two plus two?

Edmund: Oh, wibble wibble.

Baldrick: Where do you live?

Edmund: London.

Baldrick: Eh?

Edmund: A small village on Mars, just outside the capital city, Wibble.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

now all I need is a socket and two pencil's.!!!!.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

marc said:


> Yeh people bugger off at the weekends, forums a been a bit busier these past few weeks, probably coz your here rampage


yeah i have no life on weekends when everyone else is partying i'm watchin tv but when everyones working i'm choking people so it evens out :happy:


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

i was recently on youtube and someone had commented and writern megadeth like this

*]V[EGADET]-[ *

to look like the logo and i couldent decide wether i found it clever or anoying......... still not sure tbh i think i'm gonna go with anoying as it dosent really look that much like the logo but still....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol I love blackadder, the victorian one wasnt as good, except for Lord flasheart


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Tapout signed a deal with namco to have their merch in Tekken 6 i love Tapout gear the designs are cool the shorts are comfortable and well i can't say how much i love their merch BUT!!!! what the holy f**k is going on video games not related to MMA using Tapout brand,

i'm not calling it selling out infact i'm all for selling out if you can make more money do it

but what i'm concerned about is will tapout put less time into making quality MMA gear and more time into pleasing the non fighting in crowd fasion? will we be seeing tapout football boots and knitted scarves for toddlers sold exclusivly at sports direct within the next 2 years

Lonsdale have a range of baby clothes and Everlast have jackets with goggles in them yes thats right goddamn goggles like were in the ****ing desert! inst there enough brands for that kind of stupid shit?


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

As I always like to say...f**k Tapout!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha what a tool


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just come back from a top morn on me bike and thats has rounded the day off nicely. Ha very funny.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Family Guy & American Dad...discuss


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Family Guy & American Dad...discuss


Hilarity beyond belief.

Everyone loves Family Guy (I own season 1-7 on DVD), but many people don't give credit to American Dad. It's just as hilarious.

After a couple of mediocre seasons, the last season of The Simpsons has been pretty funny. There was a time where I thought maybe I was growing out of it, but this season has turned it all around again!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Imy said:


> Hilarity beyond belief.
> 
> Everyone loves Family Guy (I own season 1-7 on DVD), but many people don't give credit to American Dad. It's just as hilarious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewie rocks!!!!!. ah ah I'm just watching him have sex with a pig!!! - season 3, ep 2.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

am i the only person that still watches the simpsons?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> am i the only person that still watches the simpsons?


See my earlier post.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

No, there is you and a 14-year old in nebraska called Caleb.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

and him.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL:laugh::laugh:....good evening I'm Tom Tucker, the president has been shot.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

South Park should get a special mentions the newer stuff is outrageous , f**k knows how they get away with it.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> South Park should get a special mentions the newer stuff is outrageous , f**k knows how they get away with it.


its always been the case with southpark i think people just gave up protesting


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> its always been the case with southpark i think people just gave up protesting


They had a whole episode about Ike the little 3 year old having sex with his teacher . I think that is just outstanding comedy :laugh:

niicceeee.


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah that was a good one also cartman was dog the bounty hunter in that episode lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, I love the newer south parks and the new simpsons,

but surely i cant be the only one who thinks family guy has gone crap?, i dont find the new stuff anywhere near as funny as i used to


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> Haha, I love the newer south parks and the new simpsons,
> 
> but surely i cant be the only one who thinks family guy has gone crap?, i dont find the new stuff anywhere near as funny as i used to


Agreed, I like old school family guy, but new stuff.... they seem to have lost their inspiration.

Is the episode with Ik in season 13???????? iv not seen this. Im always watchin south park in the office.

I think Randy is the ultimate dad, beats homer and peter.

The episode where they have no internet and Randy goes off his head. Awesome!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

callam_nffc said:


> Haha, I love the newer south parks and the new simpsons,
> 
> but surely i cant be the only one who thinks family guy has gone crap?, i dont find the new stuff anywhere near as funny as i used to


Ive seen some episodes which have been a bit meh...but i watched this the other day and i havent been able to stop laughing


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry to take the subject away from animated comedy

but is anyone a fan of the harrold and kumar movies because in 2010 they were suposed to be doing a christmas movie but kal penn (kumar) now works in the white house, wich may preven him from being part of it

who would you surgest to replace him?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Rampage-Gibson said:


> sorry to take the subject away from animated comedy
> 
> but is anyone a fan of the harrold and kumar movies because in 2010 they were suposed to be doing a christmas movie but kal penn (kumar) now works in the white house, wich may preven him from being part of it
> 
> who would you surgest to replace him?


Me.

I'm srs.


----------

